# Mark Knopfler guitar style & technique...



## Pave (Jan 23, 2017)

Mark Knopfler guitar style & technique...

I bring to your attention my experience in the study of the music of Mark Knopfler.

If anyone is interested ....

My channel on youtube.
Pavel Blokhin

Please, comment, discuss. Very interested in your opinion.

With respect to the community, Paul.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Seems interesting channel. Thanks for letting us know


----------



## Pave (Jan 23, 2017)

bigboki said:


> Seems interesting channel. Thanks for letting us know


Thank you. Just want to be useful. And of course to gain experience.))))


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Awesome. I'm a big fan of his playing style


----------



## Pave (Jan 23, 2017)

Oh! It's just great! If a couple of people need it, I can and will continue.
Thank you, guys!


----------



## Pave (Jan 23, 2017)

If interesting...

I have updated the content.


----------



## Pave (Jan 23, 2017)

If interesting...

I have updated the content.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you Pavel!


----------



## Pave (Jan 23, 2017)

Subscribe to my channel on YouTube!
Do not miss the new video!
Coming soon: PRAIRIE WEDDING - 2 Parts
Pavel Blokhin


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks. Nice work.


----------



## DeSelby (May 4, 2016)

Nice Pavel.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

A lot of great lessons on your page Pave. I'm a big Mark Knopfler/Dire Straits fan and loved your playing with Pavel Fomenkov. You just earned yourself another subscriber.


----------



## Pave (Jan 23, 2017)

Thank you all!

PRAIRIE WEDDING will upload later. 
The first video was too long. 
I will make a new short video.


----------



## Olesquir (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey Pave, i'm a real fan of Mark's music and Prairie wedding is one my favorite. Thank you, i'll visit your channel for sure.


----------



## Pave (Jan 23, 2017)

HI ti All!

If interesting...

I have updated the content.

PRAIRIE WEDDING - M. Knopfler
Portobello Belle - Dire Strates


----------



## Pave (Jan 23, 2017)

I updated the content.

Dire Straits - Wild West End How to Play Chords


----------



## Pave (Jan 23, 2017)

I updated the content.
Mark Knopfler - Donegan's Gone How to play Chords & Solo (2 videos)


----------



## Pave (Jan 23, 2017)

I updated the content.

Mark Knopfler - A place where we used to live - How to Play Solo & Chords


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

Pave said:


> I updated the content.
> 
> Dire Straits - Wild West End How to Play Chords


Very nice Pavel, thanks. Subscribed. Love " Why Aye Man " from Ragpickers Dream. The album Neck and Neck with Chet is lots of fun also.


----------



## Pave (Jan 23, 2017)

stringer said:


> Very nice Pavel, thanks. Subscribed. Love " Why Aye Man " from Ragpickers Dream. The album Neck and Neck with Chet is lots of fun also.


Thank you! Chet was a genius and very talented.


----------



## Pave (Jan 23, 2017)

I updated the content.


----------



## Pave (Jan 23, 2017)

If interesting...

I have updated the content

Mark Knopfler - DONKEY TOWN - Solo & Chords Parts.


----------

